# My mare's pregnancy and foal!!



## horse97 (Jan 1, 2012)

A couple of months ago We bought a 15hh Conemara X mare from york horse sales, Shes white with blueish grey patches on her bum and back legss!! Her name is blue and here she is ...









When we first got her se was chunky and had bit of a belly, we thought she was just fat and regular work would sort her out, but she seemed to be getting fatter!? Me and my mum had suspicions that she was pregnant! But we weren't sure we also noticed that she had big milk veins, So we had someone check her over and found she is!! and that it is probobly gonna be born April some time.

The other day we were looking at her and found that her teats are starting to fill!! and get this we saw it move!! soo exited and makeing this blog to tell you about the late pregnancy and ealry dayss of my first foal!!  Also any suggestions for names are welcome! x


----------

